# Tolls



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,Just thought i'd mention that this year the tolls i paid for the same 
route & distance was 3 euro's more than last year.Don't really
understand why though?they must make thousands every hour!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

With the low volume of traffic on some of the tollroads in France I wonder how they pay for themselves.

If you want to compare them with a money-making machine look at the queues and number of toll booths on the Dartford crossing. I wonder how many times that's paid for itself.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Gillian,Fair comment,i do try not to use toll roads as a rule but when
you're tired,or the kids are saying are we there yet for the umpteenth
time they can be a godsend for a quicker journey.Dartford crossing 
was quiet northbound at 20.00pm last night but queued for at least 2 miles southbound,it is time they stopped collecting money and abolished these tolls, it would certainly improve traffic flow as well!!.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As I hope an interesting aside I read that when the Humber Bridge was planned it was expected to pay for itself but because the money to pay for its construction was borrowed too early they never got passed servicing the interest payments and it was calculated at one time that even if everyone was using this bridge to nowhere and it was full to capacity it could not have caught up with its repayments.


edit just found this from Hansard 

"Under a loan agreement signed between the Humber Bridge Board (the Bridge Board) and the Secretary of State on 1 July 1998 and subject to an order under the Humber Bridge (Debts) Act 1996—The Humber Bridge (Debts) Order 1998 which came into force on 19 August 1998, it was agreed that the Bridge Board would not have to repay a £62 million debt owed to the Public Works Loan Board. This was part of a package of measures designed to help ensure the long-term financial future of the bridge.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As a follow up again from Hansard:

"Dr. Stoate: To ask the Secretary of State for Transport if he will make a statement on the local discount scheme for residents living in the vicinity of the Dartford Crossing announced by his Department on 2 April 2007 following its consultation on changes to charges at the Dartford Crossing. 

Dr. Ladyman: The Dartford-Thurrock River Crossing has brought huge benefits over the years. But surrounding communities have borne the brunt of the added pollution and congestion. The Department has registered the demand for local discounts expressed through the consultation exercise on the proposals set out in our document “Proposed Changes to Charges at The Dartford - Thurrock River Crossing”. I have accepted in principle that there is a case for local discounts, alongside the implementation of the other proposals in the consultation paper.

The Department will now be considering how discounts can be delivered in a way that is fair and protects the interests of both local people and taxpayers. We will be consulting on detailed proposals later in the year. In the meantime the current charging system will continue unchanged.

The local discount scheme does not alter our plans for discounts for anyone who chooses to use a ‘DART-Tag’. These drivers will be able to use the crossing for the current £1 cash charge regardless of where they live."

Regards Frank

Note from other sources I find that the treasury collects £60 million per year from the Dartford crossings and the value placed on the structures is currently about £600 million. There is some outrage that the money is not being spent on Essex roads but a survey of the currently planned road works in the Essex and Kent areas far exceeds 60 million.


----------

